# Flight pictures of my birds: Pretty cool!



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

INCLUDING THE FINCHES!!!
Flight pics of Wendy and the finches(need some of the 'other' boys still)
Wendy-no-head

I don't even have a comment for this picture 

PREPARE FOR LANDING

And the zebra finches!! Mostly Lux(daddy)


Invisible monorail

Momma bird AKA Lolita

Baby bird AKA Tahny

Lux flying with his Daughter Tahny

Tahny statue

thats all for now!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Super adorable! I really like the zebra ones.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you, they are the clearest. Lux is my best photo-taker and always has been. And he makes the silliest faces in some of them especially when singing. I will post pictures of that soon on this thread to


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

The invisible monorail is the coolest pic ever! I love it. Must take a lot of patience to capture them flying?? I should give it a go but mine only fly when *they* want to 

Dave.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I give my finches free flight of my room two or three times a week(they have a fairly large cage) so i sit on my bed and when they fly i try to take a picture. it took me three hours to take all of these pics while cleaning up the room but i got them and they were amazing!

As for Wendy, she LOVES flying around the house. she will sit down for a while and then fly to the light fixture and then fly back to the curtains and when she does i try to get pics, that is why i have those pics. and she loves my couch to for some odd reason XD


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Super cool


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

thank you


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Wonderful pictures.beautiful birds you ve got x x


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Love the last pic of Tahny the statue... Its adorable as are the other photos


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

i'm about to take more!


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool pics! Are your finches tame? For some reason I can't make them bigger tho without it requesting permission to minus site.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Really? i'm sorry! i thought that it may just let you see it but i guess not. Lux is semi tame as his parents abandon him after the second week and he was hand fed, but he has the instinct to stay away from humans so he will sometimes land on my hand and not be afraid but the other two won't go near me.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

*Added more pictures!!*


invisible Monorail Lolita

stretching in air

Tahny can't decide which wings to use?

high motion capture

COCKATIELS
Wendy



Got some of the boys!!!
Singerboy!

Meanboy!


----------



## Pidge (May 30, 2012)

Aww, VERY cool pics..I especially like the third zebra finch pic...he looks like a little torpedo lol!


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

that second picture looks like someone threw her across the room hehehhehe


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Those are REALLY good! I love love love flight pics!!!


----------



## Pidge (May 30, 2012)

Aww noone did did they  only joking. hehe


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Lolita is my little torpedo! The finches actually fly by flapping and then putting their wings close to their body-like a torpedo- to gain speed. it is just the way their kind of bird flies. have you ever seen a sparrow fly?
I have a picture(previous page) of lux doing that to! surprisingly, this actual motion is VERY hard to catch because it is only for a split second. i am SO surprised that i even got 1 let alone 2!!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Great pictures 

Since Tenchi got his bigger cage he hardly wants to come out flying anymore  It's not a flight cage, but it IS pretty roomy.


----------

